# Tryptophan (Amino Acid)



## Molly2512 (Sep 26, 2003)

Has any of you had any expeience or knollege of the prescription for Tryptophan? I was prescribed for sleep disorder or anxiety, but I read that it will help firomyalgia. My 22 year old daughter has Fibromylasia. She has been reallly tired lately. Is that a normal symtom? I was wondering if this Tryptophan might be of help to her also?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Molly,I don't have any experience with taking Tryptophan, but I can tell you that being really tired is a common symptom with Fibromyalgia. It is probably also one of the hardest symptoms to treat as there are lots of different pain relievers on the market, but no "fatigue relievers". Hope this helps!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Molly, here's some info about fatigue in Fibromyalgia: *The Scientific Basis for Understanding Pain in Fibromyalgia * by Robert Bennett MD, FRCP http://www.myalgia.com/Scientific%20basis.htm


> quote:*Clincal Features*PainThe core symptom of the FM syndrome is chronic widespread painï¿½Fatigue Easy fatigability from physical exertion, mental exertion and psychological stressors are typical of fibromyalgia. The etiology of fatigue in fibromyalgia is multifaceted and is thought to include non-restorative sleep, deconditioning, depression, poor coping mechanisms and secondary endocrine dysfunction involving the hypothalamic pituitary adrenal axis and growth hormone deficiency


And here's some on Tryptophan: http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showa...id/3150/T/Both/ Hopefully someone here has used it and can tell you about their experiences.If your daughter has internet access, do let her know we're here! We'd be glad to welcome her.


----------



## Molly2512 (Sep 26, 2003)

Susan and Mrs. Mason, Thanks so much for the info and the help! I have printed up both arcticles and sent them to her. She does not have access to a computer, but I will tell her about this board. I found this board when I was researching Irritable Bowel syndrome. I have this. What a help!!!


----------

